# Found a photo of a cat I had decades ago



## debodun (May 5, 2021)

My mom must have taken it. On the back are indications she entered it in a photo contest. No indication she won any prize. The cat is one I had back in the 1980s. Her name was Boozey.


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Adorable!
Both, the cat, and the setting for the photo, your mom made, as well.


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2021)

She's so sweet looking. Love the picture.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

What a darling!

A most perfect gardening friend.


----------



## Pinky (May 5, 2021)

Awww, so adorable!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 7, 2021)

She is beautiful! I love looking at photos of my pets (mostly had cats) that have been long gone. I promised myself when they died I would never forget them and I never have.


----------

